# Goooood Chili Relleno Casserole



## Kayelle (Sep 4, 2011)

I've used this recipe for years and it always gets rave reviews.

3 (7 oz.) cans of green chilies, diced (or whole, split)
3 cups jack cheese, shredded
3 cups cheddar cheese, shredded
1 cup of evaporated or whole milk
1/4 cup flour 
1/4 tsp. baking powder
5 eggs

1 (8oz) can plain tomato sauce
1/2 tsp. cumin powder
1/2 tsp. Mexican oregano (crush with fingers)

Pam the bottom and sides of a 9x13 pan.  Reserve 1/2 cup of each cheese for the top. Layer the cheeses with the chilies.  In a bowl, whisk the flour with the baking powder, and then whisk in the milk and beaten eggs.  Continue whisking  well, till smooth.. Pour mixture over the chili cheese mixture at bake at 350 for 30 minutes.  Remove from the oven, and pour tomato sauce evenly over the top.  Sprinkle the cumin and Mexican oregano on top of the sauce, and cover with reserved cheeses.  Return to oven, and bake an additional 20 min.

The leftovers are really good wrapped in a flour tortilla for a breakfast burrito the next morning.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2011)

K made a copy if this is as good as your Verde recipe I've struck a gold min. Thanks
kades


----------



## Selkie (Sep 4, 2011)

kadesma said:


> K made a copy if this is as good as your Verde recipe I've struck a gold min. Thanks
> kades



Ditto!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 4, 2011)

Yum!  C&P!  Thanks Kayelle!


----------



## Timothy (Sep 4, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> I've used this recipe for years and it always gets rave reviews.


 
It sounds absolutely wonderful Kayelle!

Saved it into my MasterCook.

Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 5, 2011)

Kayelle, I absolutely LOVE chile relleno and this is so much easier.  I make chili relleno squares but they are more of an appetizer!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 23, 2015)

Kay, thought I'd revive this, since we were recently talking about it on another thread. 

Your recipe for Chile Relleno Casserole is so similar to the torn and tattered recipe from my mom from 30 years ago, and it's still a hit!  

This is the scaled down version I use for those who are cooking for one.  
---------------------------------------- 
Preheat oven to 350.

Two 7oz cans Ortega Fire Roasted green chiles
1/2 lb shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1/2 lb shredded cheddar cheese
2 eggs
2 tsp flour
1 small can evaporated milk
1 small can tomato sauce

Split chiles, and de-seed.

In a greased 8x8 casserole dish, layer chiles and cheddar cheese. 

Beat together milk, eggs, and flour (add 1/2 tsp of Mexican Oregano to the mix if desired...not in original recipe, but I like it.....)

Pour over chiles and cheese mixture. Bake in 350 oven for 30 minutes. 

Remove from oven and place all of grated Jack cheese on top.  Pour tomato sauce on top and return to oven for 15 minutes or until Jack cheese is melted.  Let sit for 15 minutes before slicing.


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 23, 2015)

copied this one, thanks Kayelle and Cheryl.  I missed this the first time around, in fact I missed most of 2011, but I now know someone who would love to eat this.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 23, 2015)

I no longer cook for a crowd either Cheryl. Thanks for the scaled down version for this wonderful dish.
However I do add a little bit of  baking powder.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm going to add the baking powder next time, Kay.  I meant to this last time but forgot.   I can imagine it would help it be a little more fluffy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 23, 2015)

UHH!!
I did a copy&paste of both recipes onto one sheet.
This way I cook for two or a crowd.
I was just thinking of what I could make for dinner that was different from our regular stuff, thanks gals!
Then I was thiknin' maybe a little pulled chicken or pork in it would be nice


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 23, 2015)

I just had another thought on this recipe...
DH really likes New Mexico style cuisine and I've got him hooked on Hatch Green Enchilada Sauce... maybe ILO the tomato?  Tomatoes and me don't get along well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 23, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I've used this recipe for years and it always gets rave reviews.
> 
> 3 (7 oz.) cans of green chilies, diced (or whole, split)
> 3 cups jack cheese, shredded
> ...





Cheryl J said:


> Kay, thought I'd revive this, since we were recently talking about it on another thread.
> 
> Your recipe for Chile Relleno Casserole is so similar to the torn and tattered recipe from my mom from 30 years ago, and it's still a hit!
> 
> ...




Heh Gals, do either of you have photos of this scrumptious sounding dish?
I am very visual and when I can see what I'm cooking, I tend to hit the target.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I just had another thought on this recipe...
> DH really likes New Mexico style cuisine and I've got him hooked on Hatch Green Enchilada Sauce... maybe ILO the tomato?  Tomatoes and me don't get along well.



The casserole is made with green chiles, so using more green chiles for the sauce wouldn't add much. 

A Mexican-inspired restaurant near us used to have chile rellenos stuffed with shrimp and chicken on their menu. They served it with mole sauce, which can be made without tomatoes. There are many variations. Or you could top it with tomatillo salsa.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Heh Gals, do either of you have photos of this scrumptious sounding dish?
> I am very visual and when I can see what I'm cooking, I tend to hit the target.



https://www.google.com/search?q=chile+rellenos+casserole


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks GG for the link to Google Images, 
but I was thinkin' more along the lines
of what Kayelle or Cheryl may have created 

but...
looking at this dish that other folks have made, 
this is not a 'DH Dish', so I'm a thinkin'...
maybe I'll make up the "full" batch, 
split them in two or even three smaller, disposable 
tinfoil pans from the dollar store, 4 for a dollar, do you know the ones?

I'll do one with red sauce and the other with green
and do a side-by-side   and share with the neighbors
Oooooo, and I like the shrimp idea too, MMM!


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 24, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I just had another thought on this recipe...
> DH really likes New Mexico style cuisine and I've got him hooked on Hatch Green Enchilada Sauce... maybe ILO the tomato?  Tomatoes and me don't get along well.





GotGarlic said:


> The casserole is made with green chiles, so using more green chiles for the sauce wouldn't add much.
> 
> A Mexican-inspired restaurant near us used to have chile rellenos stuffed with shrimp and chicken on their menu. They served it with mole sauce, which can be made without tomatoes. There are many variations. Or you could top it with tomatillo salsa.



I have to admit that I like the idea of the green sauce too.  That is the way I have chili rellenos con queso when I order them at my favorite Mexican restaurant - either with pork green chili or spicy smoked jalapeño green chili (they have about 5 different sauces that you can match with any of their entrées).  I too prefer a non tomato based sauce.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2015)

I liked when we are in New Mexico, they offer "Christmas" sauce, both red and green.  I ask for mine on the side.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 24, 2015)

I just happened to think that the next time I make this, I might add some of this, chopped and browned.
Before anyone turns up their nose, it's really good stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> I just happened to think that the next time I make this, I might add some of this, chopped and browned.
> Before anyone turns up their nose, it's really good stuff.



Being from Hawaii, K'girl is going to love that


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Cheryl and Kayelle for the
Recipe. It will surely be used.

Josie


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> Being from Hawaii, K'girl is going to love that



HA!  You're right GG!
I tried that one, not a fan.
While we were back home in Honolulu this past May, 
Hormel introduced "Portuguese Sausage Flavor" and try
as I might, I could not get my hands on a can.
They released only 2 case to 'select stores' each day;
by the time I got the closest store to us, they were gone.
I did get to try it at the Spam Jam in Waikiki, THAT
was fun!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 24, 2015)

Kgirl, here's the pictures you requested. Tonight I did the scaled down version of the recipe, along with a layer of diced browned Chorizo Spam. The topping was as written and delish. I gave it a shot under the broiler to make it purdy.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 24, 2015)

Dang, Kay, that looks delicious!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 24, 2015)

Kay, that looks delicious!  Makes me want to make another batch.   I only had a pic of one little square from the other night and didn't think it was pic worthy, but yours sure is.  

How did you like the addition of the Chorizo Spam?  I never thought to add meat, but may have to give it a try next time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Kgirl, here's the pictures you requested. Tonight I did the scaled down version of the recipe, along with a layer of diced browned Chorizo Spam. The topping was as written and delish. I gave it a shot under the broiler to make it purdy.



Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice (that's OMG! in my world).
K that is most ONO~licious looking!
Howzit with da Spam, sis? HOA! Broke da mouth, yeah?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Kay, that looks delicious!  Makes me want to make another batch.   I only had a pic of one little square from the other night and didn't think it was pic worthy, but yours sure is.
> 
> How did you like the addition of the Chorizo Spam?  I never thought to add meat, but may have to give it a try next time.



EH! Cheryl, where your picture stay?
(Where's that photo Cheryl?)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 24, 2015)

...and YO! K!  That's the SMALL version?  WHOA!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 24, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> EH! Cheryl, where your picture stay?
> (Where's that photo Cheryl?)


 
Here it is kgirl, with a pulled pork taco.  (From the November 20th daily dinner thread.) 
I LOVE cilantro, so it's topped with a good amount.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 25, 2015)

Cheryl, how the heck do you plate and photo so wonderfully?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks ladies. The dish pictured is 8X12 I use often, and just right with the half recipe for the two of us, with leftovers. We both loved it with the addition of the browned cubes of Chorizo Spam although it's not necessary, but a nice substance addition for me on my low carb diet. SC enjoyed his side of classic Mexican rice, and we both enjoyed his always beautiful "glorified salads".


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 25, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Cheryl, how the heck do you plate and photo so wonderfully?


 
Thanks, Dawg!  I try to use natural light if it's available and just snap a couple of pics with my cell phone. It takes equal or better pics than my little Nikon Coolpix, and the cell phone is more readily available.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 26, 2015)

This looks excellent! Other than the flour, which I can easily work around, it would completely fit on my diet. I've had the Chorizo spam, and I like it, too.

By the way, if you ever find yourself in Minnesota, the Spam Museum in Austin is a fun little side excursion. Unfortunately, it's in the midst of being moved to a new location and won't be opening again until next spring.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Steve. Yep, that Spam Chorizo is a keeper. Perfect authentic flavor and consistent texture. Fried up in cubes it really works with this dish.
I used the flour, but I think it would be fine without it.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 26, 2015)

I just added that Spam chorizo to my list.  Hopefully they have it here, I do want to try it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 26, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## bethzaring (Nov 29, 2015)

This could be one of my all time favorite dishes.  We have almost finished my first attempt at making it.  It was served to some vegetarians so was made sans Spam.  But the next one, maybe tomorrow, will have chorizo Spam.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2015)

You're one of my favorite cooks here Beth, and your lovely comment just made my day. Thank you!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Mar 24, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I've used this recipe for years and it always gets rave reviews.
> ... snipped ...
> The leftovers are really good wrapped in a flour tortilla for a breakfast burrito the next morning.



https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...t-patricks-day-green-chile-relleno-casserole/




Now I wish that I had made TWO casseroles!
I would like to have tried it for breakfast.  So I guess I've got to make this again.
MAHALO K!


----------

